# Winegard 3101, Stab 120 & Invacom instalation



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

Here is my install of the Winegard 3101 1 meter dish, the Stab HH-120 motor, and the Invacom Quad QPH-031 LNBF.
Probably overkill on the dish, but since I couldn't get a consensus on a 30" or a 39" dish I went with the larger one which I regretted because of its's size & weight (let alone cost, especially shipping).  

It is on a rear upper porch. I added two corner braces to the post for the roof as a precaution. The wood for the post is new pine, but I didn't trust that weight and just lags screws so I cut threaded rod to go through the post and secure the base plate and upper support plate. The side plate I just used the lag screws since that is mostly side support.

I added washers to the lower bolts of the motor as added support. I also replaced the screws on the plastic mount with long bolts, nuts and washers as I didn't trust the plastic mount with the added weight of the heavy LNBF (especially with 90% of the weight to the rear, away from the dish).

The cables aren't secured since I will be adding a 2nd from the LNBF to the switch which I will install under the roof out of the weather that will allow access directly to the LNBF.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mike Phillips (May 14, 2002)

It Don't Get Much Better Than That !!!!!!! REAL NICE set up Mike


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes it does, it should of been up and running in a day, not a month.  
There still are issues.

But, thanks for the complement.


----------

